# SEPTEMBER Photo Challenge -- Poll



## alchemist (Sep 28, 2012)

Voting on the September Photography Challenge is now open. The usual rules apply:

Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 1st of October 2012 (BST) (or 00:05 on the 2nd if you want to be pedantic)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for October 2012!

Good Luck Everyone!!!

Extra reminder: one of the photos appearing under AE35Unit's name is CyBeR's.

Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------

